# Staggered by attitude of Lloyds TSB...



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

...just had contents / buidings insurance renewal through.

Been with them for 9 years, never claimed but thought I would just check to see if it still represented value for money.

Found other cover with lower excess and higher level of cover in terms of £ cover for £190 for the two compared to the £380 that Lloyds want

Just called Lloyds to cancel, fully expecting them to at least ask why, after 9 years I do not want to renew - not even a lame attempt was made to keep me as a customer - its doubtful if they could have matched the cover I have found but they did not even ask why I did not want to renew.

Business must be good if they can allow long term customers just to walk away


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

They've made enough money out you in the past 9 years mate... lol

I shop about every year and make sure i cant get a better deal anywhere before agreeing.

It makes me laugh when brokers try the sob story about hardly making any money out of me as a customer! 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

None of them care, people switch all the time no so no reason to chase after you.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I switched mine when the renewal came in at way above the online quote for new customers. Even when discussing a discount on the telephone they were unable to match their own quote for new customers never mind come close to my best quote elsewhere.
They also annoyed me when I inquired about removing a couple of expensive items from the cover - adding them had increased the premium, but when I inquired about removing them there was not a single penny difference in the quote.

I have now been with Sheila Wheels for a couple of years as not only were they among the cheapest but they also gave me additional cover over and above my previous insurer.

Steve O.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

PaulN said:


> They've made enough money out you in the past 9 years mate... lol
> 
> I shop about every year and make sure i cant get a better deal anywhere before agreeing.
> 
> ...


Yes- and me having made a grand total of 1 claim for £40 in 20 years of having B&C insurance.

Steve O,.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmmm.

I think my TV might jump off the stand a month beofre the policy runs out next year.

:lol::lol:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

May as well, it puts it up next to nothing in comparison to car insurance.
I dropped my laptop the other year which ripped the power connector off, put in a modest claim - the original laptop cost me about £1300 but as tech moves on I valued it at £650 to replace with a current model.
My insurance actually went down the following year with that claim on there! Just must be the change in other circumstances etc (from single to married etc changed in that 12 months too)
Similarly, it didn't actually go up by more than a few pence a month when the top floor was gutted by a fire. When you consider how massively car insurance jumps because you have an SP30 or a modification or something I was very surprised


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

@ the OP.

I have been a LTSB customer for years and find them to be very good.

Did you ring the home insurance dept (who undoubtedly should have tried to retain your business) or did you just ring the central number and speak to a telephone banking operator who simply carried out your request as they have no interest with the home insurance side of things which for all intents and purposes is a completely different business?

Also it could have just been someone having a bad day, if you spoke to someone else they might have tried their best to match the price or direct you to someone who could have! I find it funny how people will form an opinion of HUGE organisations based on their dealings with one single representative.


----------

